
High school student hacks into Apple servers and downloads 90GB of secure files - davvid
https://9to5mac.com/2018/08/16/melbourne-apple-hack
======
davvid
The part that caught my eye: _The teen [...] used VPNs and other tools to try
to avoid being traced, but Apple’s systems logged the serial numbers of the
MacBooks used to carry out the attacks_

